# USVTA "Summer Slam" @ NORCAR July 17-19



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Everyone,

NORCAR is going to be putting on our first USVTA "Summer Slam" race July 17-19

July 17 noon to 10pm open practice
July 18 doors open 8am, quals start at 1pm
July 19 doors open 8am, last qual at 9am

We will be following the USVTA/USGT National rules rules for VTA and USGT classes.

VTA will have:
1 minute seating round
4 qualifiers
Triple "A" mains.
"B" main bump ups (for VTA and USGT)


Additional classes being run will be:
(We will follow house rules for these classes)

F1
17.5 TC

The VTA and USGT are the 2 main classes for this event.
Both will help in deciding the USVTA/USGT National points Champion.
Those 2 classes will have awards for:
TQ
1-10 in the "A" mains
1-3 in the "B" mains
1-3 in the "C" mains

F1 and 17.5 TQ will have awards for:
TQ
1-3 in the "A" mains
1-3 in the "B" mains
1 in the lower mains

35.00 first class
20.00 each additional

The track will be set up using LOTS of ice, dots, berms, and duct tape!

Track and hotel info: www.norcarracing.com

Any additional info will be posted on this post to make it easy to find 

Pre entries assure a pit spot and will be the order in which your 1 minute runs will be done 

An updated list of our current sponsors:

Awesomatix
BSR
CRC 
F1 Paintlab
Gravity R/C
Associated
Hobbywing North America
Gridworks
Parma/PSE
Tekin
Power Push
McAllister
Team Scream
Tuning Haus
TQ RC Racing
Maxamps
TQ Wire
SXT
Reflex Racing

Thank you all for your support!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Going to be a great race you won't want to miss it.

chuck


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I heard Chuck will be doing BBQ for us on Saturday!


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Since this race is in July, I have a question:

Which racer are you looking forward to seeing in shorts?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

That would be correct.


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

Looking forward to this one!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

~McSmooth~ said:


> Since this race is in July, I have a question:
> 
> Which racer are you looking forward to seeing in shorts?


Mike Wise


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Ewwwww!


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

hmmm

might have to get some practice in before this race....:wave:


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Is this the , No pancar race! Lol


----------



## nate.wagner (Feb 11, 2014)

Gerber, change the flyer you have on here. It's the one that I forgot to add a name line to.

Here's a link to the good one.


https://db.tt/eFANyzTw


----------



## nate.wagner (Feb 11, 2014)

DougK said:


> Is this the , No pancar race! Lol


F1 are pan cars


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Must be the anti foam, Haters!!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Get Jacob's VTA car ready.


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

After yesterday's race, I think I'd like to see Max with a VTA.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Received our first entry. Uncle Kenny, Ken Pepe is the first paid entry. This is going to be a great race you won't want to miss it.

chuck


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

I would like to point out that the track has obtained a new refrigerator/freezer for the previously-named "Jimmy's Sugar Shack".

Thus, now available for purchase: ICE CREAM!

This will be a nice way to refresh yourself during a hot summer day at the track.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

~McSmooth~ said:


> I would like to point out that the track has obtained a new refrigerator/freezer for the previously-named "Jimmy's Sugar Shack".
> 
> Thus, now available for purchase: ICE CREAM!
> 
> This will be a nice way to refresh yourself during a hot summer day at the track.


And root beer floats!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Also remember the summer car shows in the hot parking lot!!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Nice day yesterday, parking lot was full of hot rods!


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

The hotter rods are at indoors racing R/C Cars!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Don't forget you will need a driver figure and numbers on your car as per USVTA rules for this event.

chuck


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Club race this Sat. Time to start getting your VTA/USGT car dialed for The Summer Slam.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Club race tomorrow. Time to get that VTA/USGT dialed in!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Only three chances left on the road course before The USVTA/USGT Summer Slam. This race could decide who will be your national champion in both USVTA and USGT.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Also a good chance to pad you national points.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Thanks to the companies listed below that have donated door prizes.

Awesomatix
BSR
CRC
F1 Paint Lab
Gravity RC
Parma/PSE
Power Push
Team Scream
TQ Wire
Tuning Haus


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Thanks go out to all the companies listed below who have donated door prizes:

Awesomatix
BSR
CRC
Associated
F1 Paintlab
Gravity RC
Tuning Haus
Hobby Wing North America
Reflex Racing 
TQ Hobbies
Team Scream
Power Push
Parma/PSE
TQ Wire
Protoform
McAllister
SXT 
Tekin
Maxamps
Gridworks


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

What time do doors open friday and when are people getting kicked out?


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

10 car main for USGT and not a Vogan in site? Fantastic finish and race for Nate and Joe. Too bad I finished third and couldn't see what happened at the line.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Great race! More to come at The Summer Slam


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

First post has been updated with all the important info you need 

Lots have asked about Friday, it's just an open practice to put a groove in.

This will be a fresh layout!

You don't have to be here Friday, we'll have lots of practice Saturday morning!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Less than a month away. Going to be a lot of fun. Can't wait!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

We will have an entry list posted in the next day or so. If you plan on coming let us know.

chuck


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Here we go. If you are not on the list let us know.

VTA

Pepe K
Mackin C
Williams T
Gerber W
McBride M
Wiley D
Barber P
Lemmerman B
Marsh D
Kinnard M
Schuttenburg Z
Johnson D
Ferron B
King R
Buca M
Thomas W
DeVroeg R
Sauter K
Perry V
Marsh S
Brandon R
Shuchman R 
Parsons M
Diekman S
Scott D
Roburto J

USGT

Pepe K
Vogan C
Mcbride M
Mick R
Berry D
Mickle R
Wiley D
Falgout P
Falgout B
Mackin C
Williams T
Hutchinson A
Thomas W
Perry V
Suater K
Schuttenburg S
Shuchman R
Kinnard M
Palmer B
Hoban G
Bucholtz A
King R
Marsh D
Klebau J
Bigelow T
Bailey S
Larson M
Devroeg R
Patrick S
Pizzuti M
Brandon R 
Ferron G
Diekman S
Scott D

F1
Mick R
Patrick S 
Berry D
Ferron G
Barber P
Mickle R
Mackin C
Marsh D
Klebau J
Smith C
Palmer B
King R
Pizzuti M
Brandon R
TC

Vogan C
Hoban G
Klebau J
Wise M
Smith C 
Kramer T Jr.
Bucholtz A
Sauter K
Bigelow T 
Bailey S
Hutchinson A
Johnson D
Donathan Z


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks impressive for the middle of summer!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

They're coming for the BBQ!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Where better to have a huge sweaty manpile in the middle of summer?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Wow! Over 30 USGT cars. Going to be a lot of fun. Who is going to be standing on the podium at the end of the weekend?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

We have something extra special for the winners of the USVTA and USGT classes, but I'm not going to tell you what it is. You'll have to come to The Summer Slam to find out.

chuck


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Got a look at some of the door prizes that we have received so far, nice!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Only two weeks away. Who is going to take home the title?


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Mackin said:


> Only two weeks away. Who is going to take home the title?


Tommy Kraimer


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I was planning on it myself!


----------



## nate.wagner (Feb 11, 2014)

We continue to have sponsors jump on board for this race that is sure to be one helluva time!

A huge thank you to all of them that are helping to make this a success!


Associated • BSR • CRC • F1 Paint Lab • Gravity R/C Hobbywing N. America • Gridworks • Jaco • MaxAmps • McAllister • MIP Parma/PSE • PowerPush • RaceDayProducts • SXT • TeamScreamRacing Tekin • TQ RC Racing • Tuning Haus • Reflex Racing • WTF


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Got a sneak peek of the track diagram. Very cool! Curbs, dots, ice. a great layout. Only 11 days away!

chuck


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Mackin said:


> Got a sneak peek of the track diagram. Very cool! Curbs, dots, ice. a great layout. Only 11 days away!
> 
> chuck


Duck pond?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

~McSmooth~ said:


> Duck pond?


There will be a big donut we could fill


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

A big appendage?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Hope you got your cars ready, only one week away.


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

what time do the doors open on Friday?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

mudguppydave said:


> what time do the doors open on Friday?


July 17 noon to 10pm open practice
July 18 doors open 8am, quals start at 1pm
July 19 doors open 8am, last qual at 9am


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Oh Yeah!


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks wayne will see everyone friday


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*vta /gt racing*

add Darrell Scott to vta and gt class plus Joe Roburto to vta class and where is a good place to get a room please thanks for the help


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

http://www.norcarracing.com/links--hotel-info.html


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*race*

thanks carbonjoe but that place is a joke it keeps upping the price and dosenot give discounts , under new owners they have not gotten with the track program yet sooooo as I was saying what other places do the racers use near the track thanks


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

You might want to check around Medina, Rts 18 and 71.

chuck


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Awards *

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...45777056.36426.100003549554109&type=1&theater


----------



## AquaRacer (Feb 16, 2011)

Is it to late for someone to sign up for the race this weekend?


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

I also want to know if it's too late to enter USGT? 99% sure I can be there, just let me know asap. 
Thank You!
Jeremiah Ward
#177


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

AquaRacer said:


> Is it to late for someone to sign up for the race this weekend?


It's never too late 

Come on over and sign up when you get here!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

ThrottleKing said:


> I also want to know if it's too late to enter USGT? 99% sure I can be there, just let me know asap.
> Thank You!
> Jeremiah Ward
> #177



You can sign up and add classes when you get here


----------



## AquaRacer (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you..


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Both VTA and USGT national championships could be decided this weekend.


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

I re-read the first post about house rules for USGT. 

I am not allowed to run my MCAllister Riley or Corvette DP correct?

I can mount up my Jag body if need be.


----------



## K.J.Price (May 17, 2007)

Lets see who was it that did tech this past weekend at the Firecracker race was they nice to me in tech,Oh ye I remember now ? Because il be techin this weekend lmao.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

K.J.Price said:


> Lets see who was it that did tech this past weekend at the Firecracker race was they nice to me in tech,Oh ye I remember now ? Because il be techin this weekend lmao.


That is sort of what Dumper told me when I teched him at the Halloween Classic. He just said, think about who will be teching you in New York.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

ThrottleKing said:


> I re-read the first post about house rules for USGT.
> 
> I am not allowed to run my MCAllister Riley or Corvette DP correct?
> 
> I can mount up my Jag body if need be.


You can run them.

I'll edit the first post


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

It's almost time!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

For your viewing pleasure...


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Sweet short cuts !


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Piz said:


> Sweet short cuts !


No kidding, I sure would hate to get hacked from something coming out of another lane or be the guy doing the hacking.LOL


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

ThrottleKing said:


> No kidding, I sure would hate to get hacked from something coming out of another lane or be the guy doing the hacking.LOL


Hacked , i see full speed head on collisions 
:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

You guys didn't see the laser cannon that zaps anyone trying a short cut. Intentional or not. LOL


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

ThrottleKing said:


> No kidding, I sure would hate to get hacked from something coming out of another lane or be the guy doing the hacking.LOL


Last years track was similar and totally awesome. It will be fun, too bad I couldn't make it...


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

What an awesome race weekend. Thanks to everyone that attended and we hope you come back to future events. The Crew from "The Gate" works very hard to put these events on and to see that everyone has a good time. We hope you did!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

What Ron said! Next up The Halloween Classic the first weekend in October. Entries open on RC Signup Aug 1. Don't miss it.

chuck


----------

